# Cars which will tow 2 large horses & a trailer?



## neighneigh (4 March 2013)

Hi guys,

Please could you let me know what cars would be capable of pulling an ifor 510/511 (1000kg) and two 16.2hh horses (thoroughbred/warmblood types)?  

I'm changing my company car soon and need to put together a list of what cars I would like (and then do lots of pleading!!)


----------



## MissChaos (4 March 2013)

When you say 'cars', do you mean solely saloon or estate types, or 4x4s and pickups as well?

I'm sure ROG or someone else will be along to confirm or correct this but afaik there are no cars (of first description) at all capable of this safely.


----------



## Goldenstar (4 March 2013)

You are looking at a big 4by 4 I would think.


----------



## ROG (4 March 2013)

neighneigh said:



			Hi guys,

Please could you let me know what cars would be capable of pulling an ifor 510/511 (1000kg) and two 16.2hh horses (thoroughbred/warmblood types)?  

I'm changing my company car soon and need to put together a list of what cars I would like (and then do lots of pleading!!)
		
Click to expand...

You obviously have a B+E licence so all you need to know is the towing capacities for vehicles and with the weight you are wanting to pull then I suggest that being at least 2500 kgs

There are no websites which have such lists so this is likely to be a long task

If your new company car is not going to be a 4x4 then that may restrict you on certain surfaces

I hope the company and insurer allow you to tow


----------



## neighneigh (4 March 2013)

Yep, license and insurance will all be in order.

Sorry, yes I meant vehicles not cars!

Any recommendations of makes/models from experience?


----------



## Luci07 (4 March 2013)

It would need to be something reasonably meatie, so just to give you something that work, I have a 3.7L jeep. It is the short wheeled version but would easily tow what you are looking at. I would search for posts and stickies by Rog, that way you will get an idea of what engine size you need and work from there.


----------



## noodle_ (4 March 2013)

i need a new car soon and am aiming for an estate to pull a lightweight 14.3/15hh horse as jeeps are SO expensive to run 

jeeps - no idea...we pulled once in a honda cr-v and i wouldnt reccomend this legally...!


----------



## ROG (4 March 2013)

neighneigh said:



			Yep, license and insurance will all be in order.

Sorry, yes I meant vehicles not cars!

Any recommendations of makes/models from experience?
		
Click to expand...

In that case check out the Members vehicle and trailer combinations link in my signature below
Members rated them personally out of 10


----------



## minimex2 (4 March 2013)

3.2 mitsubishi shogun


----------



## Nicnac (4 March 2013)

I used to have a Discovery pre lorry which was fantastic to tow (cr*p on everything else though - defo a Friday Afternoon car!)

I no longer tow but have a 2008 Kia Sorento 2.5 CRDi auto which I believe can tow what you are looking for as towing capacity is 3,500 kgs - mine is thirsty but also a company car so not so much of an issue 

It's lovely to drive and I would feel very happy towing with it.


----------



## Victoria25 (4 March 2013)

We have the new shape Mitubishi L200 and is great towing but Ive not actually towed with anything else as yet to compare it to. 

In the past I had the 3.2 Shogun Warrier which I prefer driving to the L200 - Im sure that would easily pull x2 horses


----------



## Victoria25 (4 March 2013)

I also like the Dodge Nitros


----------



## Greylegs (4 March 2013)

http://www.towinghorsetrailers.co.uk/towing_vehicles.htm

Hi There ... if you use the calculator on here, putting in the trailer make / model and the combined weight of your horses, then it will come up with a list for you to choses from.  Whether your company car policy will cope with the strain is another matter!!

Hope this helps.


----------



## neighneigh (4 March 2013)

Great replies and advice!  Thank you!!


----------



## wiz07 (4 March 2013)

The only thing I would trust to tow that weight would be a Landrover Discovery or a Showgun / Pajero or a LWB fourtrak.

Please bear in mind it is not necesarily the ability to pull the horses and box that is importmant more so is the ability to Break and Stop!  

Legally not much more would be capable of towing the weight you describe either.


----------



## paulineh (4 March 2013)

I have had a Shogun while my Disco was off being mended (some nice person took he lights and bumper off the front ) I hated it to tow. I got use to it to drive but not to tow. My horses did not like it either. My mare I worked on last year to help her travel in my trailer ( she had an accident in someone else's trailer) and was travelling well ,started to throw herself around again when I went to tow with the Shogun ,also a youngster I have in my yard refused to load yesterday after only one trip in the trailer ,again that was towed with the Shogun. A third horse was uncomfortable in the trailer when it was towed by the Shogun.

I now have my disco back and I have to re teach my mare and youngster to travel again. My gelding is much happier with the Disco towing the trailer.

I would never buy a Shogun.

My Disco tows well and is both comfortable for me and my horses.


----------



## meesha (4 March 2013)

BMW X5 (automatic 3 litre deisel )- excellent mpg on motorways - best by far of 4x4s I have had - sadly though like all 4x4 not great mpg on winding roads but tows better than by jeep did !


----------



## Luci07 (4 March 2013)

meesha said:



			BMW X5 (automatic 3 litre deisel )- excellent mpg on motorways - best by far of 4x4s I have had - sadly though like all 4x4 not great mpg on winding roads but tows better than by jeep did !
		
Click to expand...

Horses for courses. Really happy with my jeep and went right off the X5 after friends who had them struggled in the snow!


----------



## weebarney (4 March 2013)

range rover, land rover disco + defender, shogun, nissan terrano, grand cherokee, Mitsubishi sport


----------



## Dovorian (4 March 2013)

Discovery, Range Rover or Defender have had one of these continually for the past 25 odd years, no complaints and have towed in some horrid conditions and even been to Europe a couple of times with a trailer!! Trailer wise, all I have ever had are Rice (the old heavy ones) and then Ifor Williams, carrying wither one horse and a pony or 2 biggies. The least comfortable was the Defender, but only because it lacked 'refinements'.


----------



## Nicnac (4 March 2013)

Greylegs said:



http://www.towinghorsetrailers.co.uk/towing_vehicles.htm

Click to expand...

Great website!  



wiz07 said:



			The only thing I would trust to tow that weight would be a Landrover Discovery or a Showgun / Pajero or a LWB fourtrak.

Legally not much more would be capable of towing the weight you describe either.
		
Click to expand...

See website quoted by Greylegs.  Many other vehicles are capable of towing the weight described perfectly legally


----------



## ROG (4 March 2013)

Nicnac said:



			See website quoted by Greylegs.  Many other vehicles are capable of towing the weight described perfectly legally 

Click to expand...

I suggested a towing capacity of at least 2500 kgs and using that site came up with 59 suggestions


----------



## rara007 (4 March 2013)

We have a defender and it doesn't even notice a IW510 with a 16hh cob and 17hh WB on. It is a glorified tractor but does the job! It only just notices our 3.5 tonne carrige trailer.


----------

